# General > Recipes >  Goat mince rissoles

## willjean

*GOAT MINCE RISSOLES*500gms goat meat, minced
125gms bacon, minced
1 onion, finely chopped
1 teaspn ground cloves
1 teaspn ground coriander
1 teaspn ground nutmeg
2 tblspns soy or Worcester sauce
salt and pepper to taste
1 beaten egg
a little flour or breadcrumbs
Add seasonings, sauce and egg to mince, bacon and onion. Mix well. Shape into round rissoles and roll in flour or breadcrumbs. Fry in a pan with hot oil until well cooked. Serve with vegetables or salad.

----------

